# what is a lesser? regarding royal python



## lizzy84 (Jul 31, 2011)

ok, i'm pretty much up to scratch with most of the genetics of royal pythons, but when i see lesser male or lesser female i assumed that was it's own morph, but then i see it infront of lesser pastel/fire etc. please can someone explain this to me? thanks


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Lesser (or lesser platinum) is a co-dom morph like pastel, so lesser pastel is lesser + pastel, i.e. a combination of the two not something different altogether. Does that help?


----------



## lizzy84 (Jul 31, 2011)

so when lesser is stated it's just in referral to it being platinum?



yardy said:


> Lesser (or lesser platinum) is a co-dom morph like pastel, so lesser pastel is lesser + pastel, i.e. a combination of the two not something different altogether. Does that help?


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Platinum is what Lessers originally come from. When Ralph Davis bred his imported (and first) Platinum he got snakes that were not normals but not the same as his Platinum so he called them 'Lesser' Platinums due their dulled down looks.

Platinum and Lesser Platinum


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

lizzy84 said:


> so when lesser is stated it's just in referral to it being platinum?



It's proper name is Lesser Platinum, it is often shortened to just Lesser (not heard it called a Platinum to be honest). There is also a Platty Daddy, this is another variation of the Lesser Platinum (a much lighter Lesser that crops up in some lines).


----------



## lizzy84 (Jul 31, 2011)

awesome, that's all cleared up, right now i need to buy one lol xx


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

lizzy84 said:


> awesome, that's all cleared up, right now i need to buy one lol xx



Try D J Reptiles in Romsey, either Google them or PM djjohn on here :2thumb:. They have Lessers.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I know PACT did have some lessers in. The nicest ones I have seen!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

got my last lesser female here - should be ready in 3-4 weeks - £300

sired by my pale lesser (pic of him in _'some of the gang'_ album)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

corny girl said:


> It's proper name is Lesser Platinum, it is often shortened to just Lesser (not heard it called a Platinum to be honest). There is also a Platty Daddy, this is another variation of the Lesser Platinum (a much lighter Lesser that crops up in some lines).


A Lesser (AKA "Lesser Platinum") is heterozygous for the Lesser gene.
A homozygous Lesser is a blue-eyed leucistic.

A Platty Daddy (AKA "Platinum") is heterozygous Lesser, heterozygous Daddy.
A Butter Daddy is heterozygous Butter, heterozygous Daddy.

A homozygous Daddy - insofar as anyone can tell - looks essentially like a normal, although I understand there are some reliable markers.

A Lesser Pastel is a Lesser who is also a Pastel.
A Lesser Fire is a Lesser who is also a Fire.
A Lesser Pinstripe (AKA "Kingpin") is a Lesser who is also a Pinstripe.

Make sense?


----------



## lizzy84 (Jul 31, 2011)

yep very much so, thankyou lots 



Ssthisto said:


> A Lesser (AKA "Lesser Platinum") is heterozygous for the Lesser gene.
> A homozygous Lesser is a blue-eyed leucistic.
> 
> A Platty Daddy (AKA "Platinum") is heterozygous Lesser, heterozygous Daddy.
> ...


----------



## lizzy84 (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks, got quite a few people to get back to, but i shall definitely keep this in mind



alan1 said:


> got my last lesser female here - should be ready in 3-4 weeks - £300
> 
> sired by my pale lesser (pic of him in _'some of the gang'_ album)


----------

